# Rigs around the Nipple????



## tjkelly17 (May 27, 2008)

Are there any rigs around the nipple area or is it just naturall bottom spots and reefs? Also, what is the 131 or 151 hole?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Some people will be able to answer this in much greater detail but a short answer is NO there are no rigs remotely close to the Nipple. The Nipple is close to the 131 hole, the name just means its a spot in the edge of the Desoto Canyon where the bottom drops to 131 fathoms. Alot of rips and pushes and weedlines form around these areas.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

yup, nothing there


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i could be wrong but i dont think there are any rigs to the east; or south of florida's emerald coast.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Rigs are not allowed off of floridas coast. Thats why they all start off al. and go west


----------

